# Victorian Lace Afghan and Ornaments, free crochet patterns



## hennalady

This is definitely an heirloom piece to pass down......
Afghan;
http://www.momsloveofcrochet.com/VictorianLaceAfghan.html 
Ornaments:
http://www.momsloveofcrochet.com/ChristmasOrnamentPage.html


----------



## Pocahontas

So beautiful - so Victorian!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia

Thank you--those are beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thank you so much. Will have to try to get some done for Christmas.


----------



## diobsession

I really wanted to do some of these but when I try to copy and paste I get a little message that tells me I do not have permission to right click. What to do????


----------



## hennalady

diobsession said:


> I really wanted to do some of these but when I try to copy and paste I get a little message that tells me I do not have permission to right click. What to do????


I simply highlighted and used Control + C to copy and had no issues. Try that and see if it works


----------



## Momunum

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## tinadu

This is a gorgeous afghan! I'm trying to make this for my g-daughter, but am having a tough time and round 4 or 5 . When I finish round 5, there are only 3 of the 5 dc, ch 2, 5 dc in the round. What could I be missing? I realize this question may be ridiculous, but do you have any idea of what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## Lucille103

Thanks for the link, i am going to get some of those ornaments done for xmas


----------



## vjh1530

Thanks for posting, they are beautiful!


----------



## mtorrence

i am having trouble to but i am coming up with 5 of the 5dc ch2 5dc sections!!! have re-read the instructions and it still doesn't look right


----------

